# Fun in Abu Dhabi



## beardedterry (May 25, 2017)

So I'm curious how one would have fun in Abu Dhabi? Single man, trying to find a way to hook up with a female without getting thrown in jail. How do people have any adult fun around here?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

beardedterry said:


> So I'm curious how one would have fun in Abu Dhabi? Single man, trying to find a way to hook up with a female without getting thrown in jail. How do people have any adult fun around here?


Little difference from any other country - their are plenty of gyms, clubs, bars, hotels, shops, restaurants, cafes, shopping malls, social clubs, meetup groups etc. in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Little difference from any other country - their are plenty of gyms, clubs, bars, hotels, shops, restaurants, cafes, shopping malls, social clubs, meetup groups etc. in Abu Dhabi.


and Tinder


----------



## beardedterry (May 25, 2017)

rsinner said:


> Stevesolar said:
> 
> 
> > Little difference from any other country - their are plenty of gyms, clubs, bars, hotels, shops, restaurants, cafes, shopping malls, social clubs, meetup groups etc. in Abu Dhabi.
> ...


. I keep getting chicks from tinder wanting me to pay for play, how is the police out here on that type of stuff?


----------

